# Winter



## lititzchic (Apr 7, 2013)

I got my girls in march so this will be my first winter with them. Any advice? What can I expect? Thanks!!!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

No advice really. Just keep doing as your doing. Chickens dont need anything special in the winter. Sometimes when it gets super cold I toss cat food out to the flock to give them a little lift in protein to help keep them warm.


----------



## lititzchic (Apr 7, 2013)

Do I have to shovel a path in the snow for them? Or are they ok walking in snow?


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

lititzchic said:


> Do I have to shovel a path in the snow for them? Or are they ok walking in snow?


No, you need not shovel a path.

They are rather hearty critters.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

My husband snow blows a path for our flock but thats only because he spoils the ducks. When the snow gets to deep they just stay in the coop.


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

I will use a broom to sweep new snow from the path to my chickens, not for them but for me. I'm 62 and it's getting harder to get up when I fall! (I match you, first chicks in March)


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

I just move my dog's house close to the pop door of the coop during the winter months and let him blaze the trails elsewhere...I'm very much into no wasted motions in my choring. The texture in the path made by his paw prints makes for good footing for the chooks and he goes all the places they like to go, so it's a win/win.


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

I am going on my second winter having chickens up here in Alaska. I really don't do much different in the winter, which can last 8 months. I do light my coop and run. The girls still do take a break from laying even with lights. When the snow gets crusty and icy, I will put down a layer if straw on the pathways. You would think when it was -20 they would stay in their coop, but they want out every day. They are a hearty bunch


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Mine like to come out too...I think it's just because they are nosy and love their freedom. If the snow doesn't cover the ground, they are out foraging for greens per usual.... this was in the first snow last year and they acted much like the dogs~"Snow? What fun! Let's go out and play! "


----------

